# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Mijn acneverhaal

## Dennis17

Hallo allemaal,

Vanaf mijn dertiende heb ik al te maken met puisten. Deze zijn naarmate ik ouder ben geworden toegenomen. Elke dag sta ik op en kijk ik als eerst in de spiegel welke (eventueel) zijn bijgetrokken en welke weer aan het opkomen zijn. Vaak begin ik de dag dan ook heel somber en probeer ik te bedenken wat de oorzaak zou kunnen zijn en waarom het mij overkomt. Ik voel me gewoon lelijk en weet gewoon dat veel mensen die me zien allerlei vooroordelen hebben en mijn gezicht verafschuwen. 

Ik ben flinke tijd terug naar de huisarts geweest, kreeg benzoylperoxide mee. Dit neemt lichtelijk de roodheid en de grootheid af, maar ben er verder nog totaal ontevreden over. Ben nu ook al lange tijd bezig met een simpele face wash van nivea ('s ochtends en 's avonds). Ik het begin merkte ik een flinke afname (hoewel er zo nu en dan alsnog een flinke uitbraak kwam), maar nu op lange termijn lijkt het niet meer te helpen (is mijn huid eraan gewend?). 

Na een zoektocht op internet ook goed op mijn voeding gelet en van alles uitgevoerd. Ik eet nauwelijks vette dingen, eet geen varkensvlees, drink bijna nooit frisdrank (misschien een glas per week) en heb de koemelk vervangen voor geitenmelk.

Recent tegengekomen dat visolie capsules zouden helpen tegen mijn acne onder het mom van de motiverende quotes en artikelen die ik tegenkwam. Google er maar eens op. Ik slik nu dagelijks ook twee visolie capsules. Heb nu een toename in mijn gezicht (heb ze ook zelden zo groot gezien), wellicht hoort deze uitbraak bij het genezende proces en hoop ik over een paar dagen/weken resultaat te zien. 

Als dit niet helpt ga ik terug naar de huisarts. Wat is dan de volgende stap? Antibiotica, heeft iemand met acne daar ervaring mee gehad? Hebben jullie nog andere tips die eventueel de oorzaak zouden kunnen aanpakken? Roaccutane zou ik gezien de vele lovende reacties graag willen gebruiken maar twijfel nog wel. Ga roaccutane wel bespreken met mijn huisarts want ik wil er echt vanaf..

----------


## Faa

Hoi Dennis! 

Ik heb ook lange tijd last gehad van puistjes (zelf na mijn puberteit nog...) Heb vele producten geprobeerd, evenals bij de huisarts en dermatoloog geweest. Ik kreeg verschillende cremetjes en pillen mee, maar een groot verschil zag ik niet + mijn huid raakte erg geïrriteerd. 
Ik gebruik nu al een tijd Gladskin, en het werkt super bij mij, mijn puistjes zijn (nagenoeg) helemaal weg :Big Grin: !

(Kijk eens op bij het topic 'wat werkt nou echt tegen puistjes', hier is dit ook besproken!) 

Succes ermee!!

----------


## Sadekeshia

hoi
ben je al aan de pil? of wil je dat niet overwegen?
ik heb ook heel erg puisten gehad en begon mijn dag net zoals jij, durfde nieteens ergens te gaan solliciteren of uitgaan
ik heb destijds de yasmin gekregen omdat de diane pil bij mij niet werkte om de 1 of andere reden.
die heeft mij heel erg goed geholpen en ik was gewoon helemaal puistvrij, en kreeg er een erg mooie huid van.
ik heb ervaring met antibiotica, de pilvorm en vloeibare vorm, maar dit werkte bij mij niet.
op dit moment ben ik met de yasmin gestopt omdat ik erachter ben gekomen dat 2 blikjes energy drink per dag hetzelfde effect geeft.
raar maar waar

----------


## Niels

hahaha Sadekeshia dat is inderdaad apart

----------

